# Cavs vs Bulls - Jan 15th 8PM TNT



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

```
TEAM STAT LEADERS
 	   CHICAGO	        CLEVELAND
Points	   B. Gordon 21.0	L. James 27.8
Rebounds   D. Gooden 8.8	A. Varejao 7.1
Assists	   D. Rose 6.1	        L. James 6.4
Steals	   K. Hinrich 1.3	L. James 1.9
Blocks	   T. Thomas 1.5	B. Wallace 1.7
```



> *Chicago Bulls (17-22) vs Cleveland Cavs (30-6)*​
> LeBron James has torched the Chicago Bulls in recent years, including a pair of 41-point performances earlier this season.
> 
> In their latest meeting, the Cleveland Cavaliers superstar decided to let his teammates do the majority of the work.
> ...


The Bulls don't have a defender who can match up with LBJ, so expect another big night from him. I was at the last game in the United Center where he was raining 3pters down the stretch - so I'm calling at least 35 for him tonight. 

This game is big because the Lakers lost last night, so we can get a game on them before the match up against them next Mon (which I don't think we will win with Big Z out)


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

damn, ben not playing. This one should be tough, without both our starting bigs out. Plus, we are starting freaking Wright again...ugh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AHHHH DAMN IT. Delonte just got diagnosed with a fractured wrist....goddamn

Now we are down 3 starters


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

What a ridiculously deep team Cleveland is...all these injuries and they just keep cruising


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

These damn injuries are starting to pile up, down 1 with 7 minutes to go.


----------

